# Teak beer cooler



## ballard55

I owned a sailboat once and wanted a beer cooler to put on the deck that looked good and matched the trim on the boat, so I built one out of teak. It turned out pretty good and works very well.

The stainless tub was purchased from a restaurant supply store. Dimensions of the tub are 12 x 12 x 18.

Now I use it as an end table at my house in Port O'Connor, but it still gets some use as a beer cooler.

The construction of it is self explanatory in the attached Powerpoint presentation.


----------



## boom!

Nice work! Have you ever heard of a guy named trodery?


----------



## Hooked

Very nice. Agree with boom --- you and trod have something in common. You need some sawdust scattered around.


----------



## Honya's Mom

OMG, did you see his peg board, Trod would be jealous!

Hope he doesn't see this post!


----------



## trodery

That is very nice Ballard!

I thought about doing mine in teak but changed my mind (what little I have left) when I found these pine fence boards pre-stained. I didn't do much planning, my wife and I was out shopping one day and I said "Hey, let's build a big cooler box for the patio", we went to home depot for the wood and Academy for the ice chest. We then went home and knocked it out in about 3-4 hours. I wanted something BIG to hold lot's of cold drinks and I also wanted a "Filet Table" top that I could use when I am cooking out on the patio.

From the looks of your garage we have similar styles of cleanliness 

This one has a 120qt Igloo inside. Everyone else has seen this but here you go...


----------



## boom!

I can see it now.... as they circle each other, sizing one another up, sniffing tails....... who's the big dog!!
I am jealous of both! Nice work guys.


----------



## trodery

boomgoon said:


> I can see it now.... as they circle each other, sizing one another up, sniffing tails....... who's the big dog!!
> I am jealous of both! Nice work guys.


LOL Boom!

I must also say that my lovely wife (Honya's Mom) helped me with this.


----------



## Bobby

You sure do talk nicer about her now that she has her own login name.:rotfl:


----------



## BigWill

Bobby - Now that's funny - I don't care who you are. Funny how we talk different when the wives are listening!


----------



## trodery

LOL...I am not afraid of her :help:


----------



## Profish00

Similar styles of cleanliness, I'd say you were twins...lol


----------



## Hooked

How did that top work for cutting the meat on Sunday?


----------



## ballard55

Trod,

I saw your cooler a few weeks ago. Nice work. I like the cutting board top. Where did you get the material for the top. I've used something similar from West Marine, but it was very expensive.

I hate to admit that my shop was not yet complete when the teak cooler was done. See attached photos after installing the cabinets and painting the floor.


----------



## ranchonodinero

Nice job on both coolers! What kind of material are you using on the top for the second cooler? Both shops look great!!


----------



## trodery

HOOKED.........You know I didn't let Haute Pursuit use that top to cut meat on  I don't want to get it scratched up!

Ballard.....If you want some of that material I'll sell you a 24"x48"x3/4" piece for $100. I'm getting out of the filet table business 


DANG----looks like I got me some competition on the "2Cool Clean Shop Award"


----------



## Viking48

Nice job - and a nice workbench as well. Boom - that was my first thought when I saw the pics - figured it was Trod in drag.


----------



## Hooked

Very nice shop Ballard. But, is it air conditioned. 

Marilyn --- get ready for a steady stream of purchases and lots of activity........lol


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott

Trodery,,Thats a very good lookin cooler box,,,you did a good job,but I have to ask one question.

Why did you put those small wheels on it?

Its got to be hard to push around when it gets a little weight in it. 
I would have used something bigger.


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Good work, although this has been one of the most lol threads yet. Yea get ready I can hear Trods wheels turning with shop ideas now.


----------



## Tortuga

I think Ballard and Trodery oughta BOTH be sent to 'Band Camp' for havin' a workshop that look like theirs..

Disgusting...just disgusting...Where's the spilled paint on the floor ...all the sawdust and cuttings...leaking grease...spilled beer.. good old rusty tools.??? Looks like a danged hospital operating room to me...:tongue: 








(j/k, guys...Ya know it's just PURE jealousy pouring out of us):rotfl:


----------



## trodery

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> Trodery,,Thats a very good lookin cooler box,,,you did a good job,but I have to ask one question.
> 
> Why did you put those small wheels on it?
> 
> Its got to be hard to push around when it gets a little weight in it.
> I would have used something bigger.


DANG IT! I just came back from Home Depot (bought a chain saw) and I was going to get some new wheels but I forgot them........YEAH, those suck! Not only is it hard but it leaves freakin black marks on my painted patio floor


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Go to Harbor freight, I know "Their stuff is ****" but for wheels and casters theirs work fine. I would think shopping cart style wheels would work great.


----------



## Slip

Look at that radial arm saw!!! That is a better fit than my kitchen appliances. That garage is laid out nice with kitchen cabinets most would envy in their kitchens. Nice work on all.


----------



## DCW

I can't open the teak cooler pics but the other one is really nice. I too am jealous of the clean shops! Here is a pic of some of my coolers.


----------



## trodery

DCW....Did you build that nice wooden cooler?


----------



## DCW

Yes Sir I made it with my own two hands. I also made one that is a table to fit between the patio chairs.


----------



## bear hide

*Hah! Busted!*



Profish00 said:


> Similar styles of cleanliness, I'd say you were twins...lol


I knew there was something fishy about those photos!


----------



## trodery

DCW, those are very nice! I like the way you did the lid on the cooler.



Bear Hide - LOL, you ain't right


----------



## Tortuga

trodery said:


> *Bear Hide - LOL, you ain't right*


--------------------

LMAO...what happens in Deer Park shore don't stay in Deer Park...


----------



## Hooked

Ballard, I sure hope you don't mind the fun we're having with your thread. 

Bear Hide --- that right there is a classic.........lol


----------



## DCW

trodery said:


> DCW, those are very nice! I like the way you did the lid on the cooler.
> 
> Thanks! They are really not hard to make. I use a 70 qt. max cool igloo now and the lids are thinner than the one in the picture. The thinner ones look better. Also been using new wood for a different look.


----------



## bear hide

I love those rustic coolers. I'm thinking of getter some redwood and trying my hand at it.


----------



## Blue Water Ho

bear hide said:


> I knew there was something fishy about those photos!


Now that there is funny.  greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------

